# New HSS1332 ES



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Happy with my new purchase today, after the initial “ouch” on the CC transaction.
I’m quite surprised at how quickly you can turn the thing with the triggers to cut power to either track. In a chat with someone today, he feels as though his tracks have developed cracks in the edges due to using this feature. I can kind of see his concern. Any others notice cracking in the sides of the tracks after using this feature?

Actually, I think the proper model# is HSS1332 ACTD.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of that has to do with exposure to sunlight and ozone PLUS the actual wear of the cleated tread on the track so the wear is a given issue. The cleats are not reinforced rubber they are simply a harder rubber cast in a mold with no reinforcement in the cleat like a V belt with nylon or kevlar thread.

Since the tracks cannot spin independently in opposite directions you will see more wear on the outer edges of both tracks. 

If its a real worry you can always slow one track down and speed the opposing track up in a turn but you may not have the best control with it while working.

It would be different if they used a landing pad under the bottom of the snow blower that would let you just spin it around on a bronze bushing and then raise it back up to travel in another direction like the old Beilhack railway snow clearers second original design to lift and rotate the snwo clearers with a large telescoping hydraulic cylinder connected to a very large landing pad that is lowered down to the the flangeway between the rails which allows the snow clearer to be raised above the rails and then a planetary gear drive would spin the snow clearer 180 degrees to allow it to travel in the opposite direction after it was lowered back down to the rails and readied for travel.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

My Troybilt had about 10 years on the original tracks. Similar trigger system to steer and they looked great. Hope my Honda tracks last at least that long.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Over $400 for both tracks is lots of money for no metal reinforcement. My old Honda had lots of cracks probably due to being left outside for extended periods. Won’t be the case for my new one.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

No clogs at all with a variety of heavier stuff and powder. We’re up to 4 feet of snow here already.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Having said that, the rig I got has the dual articulated chute exit which is less prone to clogging from what I hear. Where exactly has the clogging occurred on the Hondas?


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

More than dragging? I highly doubt it. 

I must admit I'm still not using the triggers much because I'm so used to my old 1132 but the tracks on my old machine were still outstanding after 10 years and I was pretty rough on it. I have to do a lot of side to side turning at the house-side of my driveway, and would just use the hydro to spin left and right. Between the triggers and the automatic chute I'm a lot less tired after a round with the driveway.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

My old Honda HS1132 had a hydrostatic fluid container for the transmission to keep topped up. Not so with the new models. Is there no maintenance required on transmission fluid levels anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> My old Honda HS1132 had a hydrostatic fluid container for the transmission to keep topped up. Not so with the new models. Is there no maintenance required on transmission fluid levels anymore?


Correct; the HST fluid is a lifetime fill; there is no interval to change it. You should never have to add fluid unless it is leaking out somewhere.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2017)

Robert, 

Can you say anything about the TSB that adds a reservoir?

As far as lifetime fill, I've had a Simplicity Pacer 1334 mower for about 16 years. It has a hydrostatic transmission (Hydro-gear I believe) and I've never done anything to it since I've had it. It's also lifetime fill so I have no problem with the concept.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

PaulD said:


> Robert,
> 
> Can you say anything about the TSB that adds a reservoir?


There is no official TSB for the reservoir mod, as the need to add it is limited. Specifically, operating the unit in transport mode (auger OFF) for long distances can created aeration inside the trans., and the unit slows down. The reservoir adds a bit more fluid capacity and helps prevent aeration. Bottom line? Unless you're experiencing the slow down when transporting, no need to fit a reservoir.


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on the new machine. I'm in my second season with mine. Last year was more like snowmageddon, and 32" Honda was a dream. This year, well, so far I have all the machine I need in case ole man winter decides to get cranked up and really dump on us, but so far it's been a mild winter on the snow side. 


Enjoy the new machine. Happy New Year.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Had a good snow today with blizzard conditions. A bit confused with my new Honda. It just seems as though my new Honda bogs down easier. Even some 5-6 inch stuff you can here the drop as the Honda bites into it. I don't remember the old Honda ever being phased by that depth. The way I use to operate my old HS1132 was, when hitting deeper stuff, I would put extra pressure on the throttle cable and she seem to growl through anything.

With my new one, I feel I have to go slower as it seems to bog down easier on the same snow I had last year, although maybe the snow is a bit denser with milder temps. I'm trying to attach a video (.mov) my wife took of me today clearing some stuff off our back deck. Maybe someone can chime in here on the speed, depth of snow and rpms. Maybe I'm making too much of it. It just doesn't seem to have the "umph" my old one did. (Here's the link to my uploaded video). http://www.mediafire.com/file/s18192sjen34lse/IMG_0141.MOV


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

According to this thread, one user says his machine deveined better power when the rings seated. Another one claims larger impellers on the newer Hondas aren’t as good.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...adjustment-question-bog-under-load-issue.html


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

*see other jetting thread*

did u read the thread on jetting ! ! 



csonni said:


> Had a good snow today with blizzard conditions. A bit confused with my new Honda. It just seems as though my new Honda bogs down easier. Even some 5-6 inch stuff you can here the drop as the Honda bites into it. I don't remember the old Honda ever being phased by that depth. The way I use to operate my old HS1132 was, when hitting deeper stuff, I would put extra pressure on the throttle cable and she seem to growl through anything.
> 
> With my new one, I feel I have to go slower as it seems to bog down easier on the same snow I had last year, although maybe the snow is a bit denser with milder temps. I'm trying to attach a video (.mov) my wife took of me today clearing some stuff off our back deck. Maybe someone can chime in here on the speed, depth of snow and rpms. Maybe I'm making too much of it. It just doesn't seem to have the "umph" my old one did. (Here's the link to my uploaded video). IMG_0141


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Link?

This must be it.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/128193-re-jetting.html


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Not sure if I should mess with that under warranty.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

csonni said:


> Not sure if I should mess with that under warranty.


The jet swap shouldnt take more than 5 minutes, you dont have to modify the OEM jet, just replace it with an OE Honda jet with a larger hole, Honda offers different jet sizes, the idea discussed in the other thread is that the jets are set lean from factory to make machines 50 state CARB complaint.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Its just as bad a detuning an indirect injection diesel engine.

Putting a small catalytic converter on a small gas engine solves a lot of problems with fumes and performance and you can have all the OEM power you want too.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

So, do you need to pull the carb off or just the bowl?
I’m only 30 feet above sea level, so maybe running lean might be okay for our elevation and not so good for higher up. Don’t get me wrong, I’d love to get more power out of my new Honda, but at over $5000 after taxes, I hesitate to mess with it.

Is this the proper procedure?


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2017)

This video shows how to get the jet out without taking the whole carb off.


----------



## Northeast603 (Dec 23, 2017)

csonni said:


> Had a good snow today with blizzard conditions. A bit confused with my new Honda. It just seems as though my new Honda bogs down easier. Even some 5-6 inch stuff you can here the drop as the Honda bites into it. I don't remember the old Honda ever being phased by that depth. The way I use to operate my old HS1132 was, when hitting deeper stuff, I would put extra pressure on the throttle cable and she seem to growl through anything.
> 
> With my new one, I feel I have to go slower as it seems to bog down easier on the same snow I had last year, although maybe the snow is a bit denser with milder temps. I'm trying to attach a video (.mov) my wife took of me today clearing some stuff off our back deck. Maybe someone can chime in here on the speed, depth of snow and rpms. Maybe I'm making too much of it. It just doesn't seem to have the "umph" my old one did. (Here's the link to my uploaded video). IMG_0141


I’m experiencing the same. The new hss doesn’t seem to have the same “power band” when I hit the heavy stuff. I’m experimenting with rejetting the carburetor due to the suggestions of others on this site. The thought is the new epa standards have the engine running too lean.

Took 5 minutes. I went to a .042 jet. Now I’m waiting for some heavy stuff.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

And where did you buy the .042 jet? Does it have to be specifically for the Honda GX390?
Here’s the diagram. Some say .042 is way too big.

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Snow Blower/0/HS1332 TA/CARBURETOR/parts.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've read a few occasions that it can take 15-20 hours of use (break-in period) for the engine to really show it's potential, maybe it should be left alone for some hours and see how it gets afterwards....
I just tested a 2015 Honda HSS1332ATD with less than 2 hours on the meter a few days ago for the buyer on 12-16" of snow and I was impressed with the power and throwing distance of it...... maybe it will get even better after the full break-in period.
I'l be checking that on the HSS1328ATD if I end up keeping it.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> I've read a few occasions that it can take 15-20 hours of use (break-in period) for the engine to really show it's potential, maybe it should be left alone for some hours and see how it gets afterwards....
> I just tested a 2015 Honda HSS1332ATD with less than 2 hours on the meter a few days ago for the buyer on 12-16" of snow and I was impressed with the power and throwing distance of it...... maybe it will get even better after the full break-in period.
> I'l be checking that on the HSS1328ATD if I end up keeping it.....


Totally true from my experiance. When I had the GX270 on my 28” HSS, the engine felt anemic for the first couple hours. By the time I hit 7 hours, it was a very different machine. 

As the piston rings seat and hone themselves to the cylinder compression increases and internal friction deminishes. And folks, there are no shortcuts, proper break in requires hours of hard work. Load it up heavy.

Add underfueling to the equation and it’s no wonder people are less then impressed with these machines when brand new. 

I’m in the the process of breaking in the GX390, I’m 1 hour in.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ll be sure to report back on my impressions. I’m just over 5 hours


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

Am wondering how many Honda posters here use Honda oil or any 5W30 they can get their hands on. I just picked up a couple of litres of Honda 5W30 at $8.95 each. I’m going to do my first change at about 6 hours runtime. Call it OCD....

Also, the manual recommends you turn the fuel valve off after each use. I suppose that’s in case a carb seal goes with the potential for gas to leak down into the cylinder?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

csonni said:


> Am wondering how many Honda posters here use Honda oil or any 5W30 they can get their hands on. I just picked up a couple of litres of Honda 5W30 at $8.95 each. I’m going to do my first change at about 6 hours runtime. Call it OCD....


That seems like way too soon to change out the "break-in" oil. The manual recommends changing the original oil after 20 hours. I'm only up to 8 hours now and the engine has just started getting into its improved performance mode. I'll wait the recommended period. I own 6 smallish Honda motor cycles, an HS80 (30 years old) and an HR214 mower (35 years old). Followed the recommended break-in procedure for all of them and have never been sorry. Just replaced the rings on the HR214 this past summer to treat some smoking on startup, and it's right back to running like new.

Any 5W30 oil that meets the recommended category SJ or later oil should be fine.

You should always shut off gravity feed fuel sources, lest a stuck needle valve fills your cylinder/crankcase with fuel. Happens all too often with "modern" fuels when things get gummed up.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

missileman said:


> I haven't any time on mine as of yet,not looking forward to this clogging,I am like you what happens to warranty if you tamper with the card fuel jet.I'm sure if I had to take it in for service for some reason or other and they notice I had replaced the jet,they probably void my warranty.
> I guess I will have to deal with the clogging until the warranty runs out in 3 years.
> This sucks,I did so much research trying to purchase the right snowblower and now have to deal with this issue.
> I guess Life is a Bitch lol.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Not everyone is having clogging issues. 
I have quite the opposite experience in fact. I just cleared a path thru the yard to the oil tank fill. this thru snow I had blown from the driveway on top of the regular snowfall. And today it was in the 40's No issues blew the stuff no problem. and last winter I was blowing slushy water/snow mix 25 feet into the tree in my front yard. I do not believe I am the exception either. Forums are sometimes where people come to air their issues. same as a few motorcycle forums. So relax and enjoy your new Honda. it's going to be fine. 
This last storm I watched my neighbor operating his Ariens 28 inch pro snowblower. He got it a few years ago and simply has no idea what he is doing. He puts it in 5th gear transport/high gear and goes full steam ahead into the EOD and of course it bogs down the engine and rides up the pile and then he rinses and repeats. Then he's visibly aggravated. 
So finally I try and explain how to use the lower gears in a heavy snow pile and he says OK thanks. I will see next storm what he does. But my hopes are not high. He just has no mechanical ability and then curses the machine. It's a hunk of junk Blah blah blah. I try and mind my business but I could not bear to watch him anymore abusing that nice snowblower.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*North of Boston*



missileman said:


> Thanks Bud for the enlightenment,hopefully you are correct and I should see how it performs before I bad mouth the blower,It seems that so many are having those issues,maybe it's because of the location we live in where it more likely to clog up due to wet slushy snow and you are in a area that has the fluffy dry snow.
> I guess I will have to wait and see.
> Cheers
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm in a heavy wet snow area. I'm right on the coast.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

I can see that my HSS1332 has gained more power with the more time I get on the engine.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

missileman said:


> Did you re-jet you carb, I used my hss928 for the first time last week,it was only about
> 4 " of the fluffy type.It wanted to stall out and the bucket wasn't near full,not impressed,hopefully it gets better with more hours on it.If not it looks like a re-jet,warranty is usefully if the blower can't blow snow.


I'd love to see video of how you operate your snowblower. You are the only one on here ever to say the snowblower can't blow snow, especially fluff. I can tell you have the personality type of a chronic worrier, and they tend to greatly exaggerate. You even had your honda reps phone rang off the hook before you used your snowblower for the first time. And have rang him up several times since. Just try to relax man! Take your time, take it easy and get used to operating your new machine. Stop worrying so much.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

missileman said:


> Did you re-jet you carb, I used my hss928 for the first time last week,it was only about
> 4 " of the fluffy type.It wanted to stall out and the bucket wasn't near full,not impressed,hopefully it gets better with more hours on it.If not it looks like a re-jet,warranty is usefully if the blower can't blow snow.


there is something definitely wrong w/ur sb. even a cheap single stage can handle 4" of fluff.
if its new id call for warranty, or at least someone w/know how to at least look at it. it should work as expected on first use.
u can make a vid on its use, pics of belts in motion etc.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I wouldn't use it to clear the snow that fill today,rather use the shovel,sooner leave it in the Garage has an ornament,or use it for a lawn ornament in the summer and Marlo thanks for your comments,I hope your blower keeps on trucking lol.



vinnycom said:


> there is something definitely wrong w/ur sb. even a cheap single stage can handle 4" of fluff.
> if its new id call for warranty, or at least someone w/know how to at least look at it. it should work as expected on first use.
> u can make a vid on its use, pics of belts in motion etc.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

missileman. I have to agree with Vinny. Any snowblower, single or two stage, in decent condition can blow 4 inches of fluff. The blowers from the early 60s when they became popular were only 4 or 5 horsepower. They didn't want to "stall out" even with a 12 inch wet snowfall when used properly.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I am taking it back to the service dept tomorrow.like I stated earlier my old 35 year old MFD with a 10 hp Briggs never would stall in very wet slush,imagine this thing trying to get through it lol .




AriensPro1128 said:


> missileman. I have to agree with Vinny. Any snowblower, single or two stage, in decent condition can blow 4 inches of fluff. The blowers from the early 60s when they became popular were only 4 or 5 horsepower. They didn't want to "stall out" even with a 12 inch wet snowfall when used properly.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Used properly is the key. After watching my Neighbor. I think I have seen everything when It comes to completely clueless as to how any mechanical device operates.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

rosco61 I will till you now it's not operator's issues on my part, I have used a snow blower for years and you ain't telling me I don't know how to use a snowblower. Get that straight now before you make any statements.
Have a nice day

QUOTE=rosco61;1463129]Used properly is the key. After watching my Neighbor. I think I have seen everything when It comes to completely clueless as to how any mechanical device operates.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

rosco61 said:


> Used properly is the key. After watching my Neighbor. I think I have seen everything when It comes to completely clueless as to how any mechanical device operates.





missileman said:


> rosco61 I will till you now it's not operator's issues on my part, I have used a snow blower for years and you ain't telling me I don't know how to use a snowblower. Get that straight now before you make any statements.
> Have a nice day


lol, i was going to say that u would not be a newb since this isnt your first sb.
but even a newb should be able to blow 4" of fluff.......unless he had it running at low idle w/flat tires and oversized belts that slipped


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

missileman said:


> rosco61 I will till you now it's not operator's issues on my part, I have used a snow blower for years and you ain't telling me I don't know how to use a snowblower. Get that straight now before you make any statements.
> Have a nice day
> 
> QUOTE=rosco61;1463129]Used properly is the key. After watching my Neighbor. I think I have seen everything when It comes to completely clueless as to how any mechanical device operates.


[/QUOTE]
I believe you and my post was not pointed at you directly. I apologize as I can see how that could be construed. But I have spent years as a mechanic and I have seen things done to equipment that can't be unseen. My neighbor for example. Again sorry for the post.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

The way I read the post was that you were indicating anyone that was having issues with the stalling/clogging issues were a bunch of guys that had a form of decease called the "Clueless Operator Syndrome" and there wasn't any problems with the Honda Brand Blowers.So I guess Tom and many others like myself were Clueless Operators. lol
I have the service manual for my blower,this afternoon I decided to check the governor and throttle adjustments.From what I saw, I can see why it was stalling out when just trying to blow light snow,the Governor adjustment doesn't look correct according to the adjustment/photos.Which lead me to think why I the engine wasn't putting out 3600 rpm.
Since it's under warranty I didn't not want to adjust anything.I want the service dept. to see it for themselves tomorrow. 
Why it wasn't checked on PDI.I don't know.
It pissed me off ,thinking you were insinuating we were a bunch of idiots that were complaining about stalling and clogging and not being able to operate a snowblower. 

I believe you and my post was not pointed at you directly. I apologize as I can see how that could be construed. But I have spent years as a mechanic and I have seen things done to equipment that can't be unseen. My neighbor for example. Again sorry for the post.[/QUOTE]


----------

